# buddy bunny sleepy blankie pattern



## Viddie

here is my modified patt. for the sleepy buddie blankie bunny lovie, hope you can all read it, if not you can let me know, I guess one can zoom it in . thanks for your responses. due to all the requests by PM. about 150 and those on the board I cannot send by email, so hope this works for all ... please read pattern over before doing it, do not worry about a mistake here & there, as this yarn is VERY forgiving, I found it a breeze as a relatively new knitter to work with, can make one of these in one day !Forgot to add to notes that it is completely machine washable & dryable. The M1 here is knit in the front & back of that same stitch- very important. :thumbup:


----------



## kathy320

sam0767 said:


> I see nothing.


I can read it, but I'd love to see a picture.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Thank you, can't wait to start it.


----------



## LondonChris

Got the pattern, saved the picture, thank you so much, I shall have a go at this soon. Many thanks. Chris


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine

kathy320 said:


> I can read it, but I'd love to see a picture.


The picture was in Viddie's link yesterday.The Blankie is DELIGHTFUL!!!!
Go to:-
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191947-1.html


----------



## peony

You are a wonder to have done this so fast for all of us! So many thanks.


----------



## babsbarb

THANK YOU!! I am glad my suggestion worked about the picture of the pattern..SoOOO much easier than trying to email everyone. I have it saved an I am going to print it off and make some for my charity projects. It is just absolutely darling!!! Thanks again !!!
    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie

done!


----------



## Norma193

Thanks.I have some boucle wool will start it later. Bet you were chuffed (pleased)so many people liked it.


----------



## minniemo

It has come thro' now viddie. My eyes are a problem with reading the smaller handwriting. I have the beginnings of cataracts forming, and my vision is impaired. The pc will not allow me to increase the size unfortunately, not even on copying & pasting. It is very kind of you to offer the pattern tho' and I would love to have been able to put it into the future projects file.


----------



## babsbarb

EDIT;; I got this to print by doing a print picture.


----------



## LadyBecket

Thank you so very much for your pattern!! It's very generous of you and the bunny turned out so precious!!! I must try it very soon!!!! I had no trouble copying and pasting it into my word processor and then printing it from there.


----------



## babsbarb

To make the print larger. Hold down the Ctrl key and hit the plus + sign at the same time... To make it smaller Hold down the Ctrl key and hit the minus - sign at the same time.
I hope this helps.


minniemo said:


> It has come thro' now viddie. My eyes are a problem with reading the smaller handwriting. I have the beginnings of cataracts forming, and my vision is impaired. The pc will not allow me to increase the size unfortunately, not even on copying & pasting. It is very kind of you to offer the pattern tho' and I would love to have been able to put it into the future projects file.


----------



## Mary Jean

thank you for the pattern


----------



## minniemo

babsbarb said:


> To make the print larger. Hold down the Ctrl key and hit the plus + sign at the same time... To make it smaller Hold down the Ctrl key and hit the minus - sign at the same time.
> I hope this helps.


Thanks for the help babsbarb. We have pc problems and this does not work
on here unfortunately. I have tried it before and again just. No luck, but many thanks for taking the time


----------



## KnitNorth

THANK YOU!! for posting the pattern & photo. I too have some of this yarn in my stash, and so happy to see something so adorable that can be made from it.


----------



## babsbarb

I don't understand that. It works for me here. Sorry it doesn't work for you, because it is really handy. 


minniemo said:


> Thanks for the help babsbarb. We have pc problems and this does not work
> on here unfortunately. I have tried it before and again just. No luck, but many thanks for taking the time


----------



## blueeyes314

Thank you for posting.


----------



## yona

Thank you Viddie. This is much easier for you to post it here rather than email to 100+ KP'rs, as I had mentioned yesterday. 

I look forward to making this pattern and will be sending blessings your way


----------



## TxCynDoll

Viddie, I hope you don't mind, but I typed it up to post here, I hope I got it all right... please make corrections if needed... not sure what knit even means...example (K even 4 more rows) etc...

Buddy Blankie Bunny Lovie

In my opinion this pattern will only work in these yarns, Bernat pipsqueak #5 Bulky = Ears, arms and head.
Bernat Baby Boucle #5 Bulky = Blankie
Before sewing on ears = pinch tog. at base + sew before attaching!

Ears: (only make 2) needles: 5mm (US #8) and 2.75mm (US 2 3/4)

1. With #5 straight needles cast on 6 sts.
2. Knit 9 rows even
3. Change to straight needles 2 3/4 (2.75mm) and knit 6 rows even.
4. K 2 tog, then knit rem. 5 sts.
5. K even 4 more rows (these 5 sts.)
6. K 2 tog, then knit rem. 4 sts.
7. K even 4 more rows (these 4 sts.)
8. K 2 tog. Bind off, cut and leave a tail to sew onto head.

Arms: (only make 2) has a seam underneath to sew up.

1. Cast on 14 sts. using straight needles 2 3/4 (2.75mm) 
2. K 9 rows even
3. K 6, K 2 tog. K 6 (13 sts)
4. K even
5. K5, (k 2 tog) 2 times, K4 (11 sts)
6. Knit
7. K 2 tog, k3, k 2 tog, k 2, k 2 tog (8 sts)
8. Knit 8 rows even
9. K 2 tog, k4, k 2 tog (6 sts)
10. Knit even these 6 sts. for 8 rows.
11. Cut yarn here and leave a long tail to thread through the 6 sts. and continue to sew up seam which will be underneath the arm, pull a bit firm, sew arms to the underneath side of head which is already (the head) 
attached to the blankie. Arms go on last. You may want to put some stuffing in the upper arm, just a tiny bit. I did.

Note: M1 means to knit in front and back of same stitch

Head: With #5 (US 8) cast on 8 sts.

1. Knit
2. K 1, (m1, k1) to end (12 sts.)
(Note: M1 means to knit in front and back of same stitch)
3. Knit
4. K 1, (m1, k1) to end (18 sts.)
5. Knit
6. Knit
7. Knit
8. K 3, (m1) 12 times in all, k 3 (30 sts.)
Note: only knit what is in brackets the number of tines specified.
9. Knit 12 rows even
10. K 7, (k 2 tog) 2 times in all, k 8, (k 2tog,) 2 times, then k 7, (26 sts.)
11. Knit
12. K 1, (k 2tog) 3 times, k 5, (k 2tog,) k 5, (k 2tog) 3 times, k 1. (19 sts.)
13. Knit 3 rows
14. K 1, k 2tog to the end (10 or 11 sts.) doesn't matter which.
15. K 3, (k 2tog) 2 times, k 3, (8 sts.)
16. Cut yarn and leave a very long tail, thread through a darn needle, (with a big eye) and sew up some of the 

seam, here you would put eyes, nose, and mouth before stuffing. Sew up rest and gather around the diameter and pull to bring slack inward towards neck, sew to center of blankie real good. Take some of the rem. tail and wrap around once or twice to fill in neck gaps and then cut yarn and tie a good knot and poke inside.

Blanket: Using #7 big straight needles, I just knitted a square in simple garter stitch with Bernet Baby Boucle in 

Dust of Pink and did a single crochet or knit flowers and sew onto blankie. Done


----------



## Viddie

yona said:


> Thank you Viddie. This is much easier for you to post it here rather than email to 100+ KP'rs, as I had mentioned yesterday.
> 
> I look forward to making this pattern and will be sending blessings your way


Look forward to seeing your pic .... :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie

TxCynDoll said:


> Viddie, I hope you don't mind, but I typed it up to post here, I hope I got it all right... please make corrections if needed... not sure what knit even means...example (K even 4 more rows) etc...
> 
> Buddy Blankie Bunny Lovie
> 
> In my opinion this pattern will only work in these yarns, Bernat pipsqueak #5 Bulky = Ears, arms and head.
> Bernat Baby Boucle #5 Bulky = Blankie
> Before sewing on ears = pinch tog. at base + sew before attaching!
> 
> Ears: (only make 2) needles: 5mm (US #8) and 2.75mm (US 2 3/4)
> 
> 1. With #5 straight needles cast on 6 sts.
> 2. Knit 9 rows even
> 3. Change to straight needles 2 3/4 (2.75mm) and knit 6 rows even.
> 4. K 2 tog, then knit rem. 5 sts.
> 5. K even 4 more rows (these 5 sts.)
> 6. K 2 tog, then knit rem. 4 sts.
> 7. K even 4 more rows (these 4 sts.)
> 8. K 2 tog. Bind off, cut and leave a tail to sew onto head.
> 
> Arms: (only make 2) has a seam underneath to sew up.
> 
> 1. Cast on 14 sts. using straight needles 2 3/4 (2.75mm)
> 2. K 9 rows even
> 3. K 6, K 2 tog. K 6 (13 sts)
> 4. K even
> 5. K5, (k 2 tog) 2 times, K4 (11 sts)
> 6. Knit
> 7. K 2 tog, k3, k 2 tog, k 2, k 2 tog (8 sts)
> 8. Knit 8 rows even
> 9. K 2 tog, k4, k 2 tog (6 sts)
> 10. Knit even these 6 sts. for 8 rows.
> 11. Cut yarn here and leave a long tail to thread through the 6 sts. and continue to sew up seam which will be underneath the arm, pull a bit firm, sew arms to the underneath side of head which is already (the head)
> attached to the blankie. Arms go on last. You may want to put some stuffing in the upper arm, just a tiny bit. I did.
> 
> Note: M1 means to knit in front and back of same stitch
> 
> Head: With #5 (US 8) cast on 8 sts.
> 
> 1. Knit
> 2. K 1, (m1, k1) to end (12 sts.)
> (Note: M1 means to knit in front and back of same stitch)
> 3. Knit
> 4. K 1, (m1, k1) to end (18 sts.)
> 5. Knit
> 6. Knit
> 7. Knit
> 8. K 3, (m1) 12 times in all, k 3 (30 sts.)
> Note: only knit what is in brackets the number of tines specified.
> 9. Knit 12 rows even
> 10. K 7, (k 2 tog) 2 times in all, k 8, (k 2tog,) 2 times, then k 7, (26 sts.)
> 11. Knit
> 12. K 1, (k 2tog) 3 times, k 5, (k 2tog,) k 5, (k 2tog) 3 times, k 1. (19 sts.)
> 13. Knit 3 rows
> 14. K 1, k 2tog to the end (10 or 11 sts.) doesn't matter which.
> 15. K 3, (k 2tog) 2 times, k 3, (8 sts.)
> 16. Cut yarn and leave a very long tail, thread through a darn needle, (with a big eye) and sew up some of the
> 
> seam, here you would put eyes, nose, and mouth before stuffing. Sew up rest and gather around the diameter and pull to bring slack inward towards neck, sew to center of blankie real good. Take some of the rem. tail and wrap around once or twice to fill in neck gaps and then cut yarn and tie a good knot and poke inside.
> 
> Blanket: Using #7 big straight needles, I just knitted a square in simple garter stitch with Bernet Baby Boucle in
> 
> Dust of Pink and did a single crochet or knit flowers and sew onto blankie. Done


Hi- k ...means knit = just garter st, ... knit even= do nothing else just knit with no inc. or anything else=== same as k. no I am pleased you did this , I was too tired to type all that, folks on here are so precious, always willing to help one another out, why I love this site so much. bless you for doing this, also for the info in the e-mail, I did not expect such a demand so therefore not prepared with pattern etc. Thanks so much - Viddie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Teacher's Mom

Vid die: Wow, that was fast. Thank you so very much for your hard work putting this together for us.
Brenda


----------



## dorisgene

Approximately how many did you cast on for blanket? 

Thanks for a nice pattern and your beautiful work. Wish I had read this before I typed it all out.


----------



## Typsknits

Thanks for the pattern I would also love to know how many stitches you cast on for the blanket please!


----------



## nitehawk

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona

TxCynDoll said:


> Viddie, I hope you don't mind, but I typed it up to post here, I hope I got it all right... please make corrections if needed... not sure what knit even means...example (K even 4 more rows) etc...
> 
> Buddy Blankie Bunny Lovie
> 
> In my opinion this pattern will only work in these yarns, Bernat pipsqueak #5 Bulky = Ears, arms and head.
> Bernat Baby Boucle #5 Bulky = Blankie
> Before sewing on ears = pinch tog. at base + sew before attaching!
> 
> Ears: (only make 2) needles: 5mm (US #8) and 2.75mm (US 2 3/4)
> 
> 1. With #5 straight needles cast on 6 sts.
> 2. Knit 9 rows even
> 3. Change to straight needles 2 3/4 (2.75mm) and knit 6 rows even.
> 4. K 2 tog, then knit rem. 5 sts.
> 5. K even 4 more rows (these 5 sts.)
> 6. K 2 tog, then knit rem. 4 sts.
> 7. K even 4 more rows (these 4 sts.)
> 8. K 2 tog. Bind off, cut and leave a tail to sew onto head.
> 
> Arms: (only make 2) has a seam underneath to sew up.
> 
> 1. Cast on 14 sts. using straight needles 2 3/4 (2.75mm)
> 2. K 9 rows even
> 3. K 6, K 2 tog. K 6 (13 sts)
> 4. K even
> 5. K5, (k 2 tog) 2 times, K4 (11 sts)
> 6. Knit
> 7. K 2 tog, k3, k 2 tog, k 2, k 2 tog (8 sts)
> 8. Knit 8 rows even
> 9. K 2 tog, k4, k 2 tog (6 sts)
> 10. Knit even these 6 sts. for 8 rows.
> 11. Cut yarn here and leave a long tail to thread through the 6 sts. and continue to sew up seam which will be underneath the arm, pull a bit firm, sew arms to the underneath side of head which is already (the head)
> attached to the blankie. Arms go on last. You may want to put some stuffing in the upper arm, just a tiny bit. I did.
> 
> Note: M1 means to knit in front and back of same stitch
> 
> Head: With #5 (US 8) cast on 8 sts.
> 
> 1. Knit
> 2. K 1, (m1, k1) to end (12 sts.)
> (Note: M1 means to knit in front and back of same stitch)
> 3. Knit
> 4. K 1, (m1, k1) to end (18 sts.)
> 5. Knit
> 6. Knit
> 7. Knit
> 8. K 3, (m1) 12 times in all, k 3 (30 sts.)
> Note: only knit what is in brackets the number of tines specified.
> 9. Knit 12 rows even
> 10. K 7, (k 2 tog) 2 times in all, k 8, (k 2tog,) 2 times, then k 7, (26 sts.)
> 11. Knit
> 12. K 1, (k 2tog) 3 times, k 5, (k 2tog,) k 5, (k 2tog) 3 times, k 1. (19 sts.)
> 13. Knit 3 rows
> 14. K 1, k 2tog to the end (10 or 11 sts.) doesn't matter which.
> 15. K 3, (k 2tog) 2 times, k 3, (8 sts.)
> 16. Cut yarn and leave a very long tail, thread through a darn needle, (with a big eye) and sew up some of the
> 
> seam, here you would put eyes, nose, and mouth before stuffing. Sew up rest and gather around the diameter and pull to bring slack inward towards neck, sew to center of blankie real good. Take some of the rem. tail and wrap around once or twice to fill in neck gaps and then cut yarn and tie a good knot and poke inside.
> 
> Blanket: Using #7 big straight needles, I just knitted a square in simple garter stitch with Bernet Baby Boucle in
> 
> Dust of Pink and did a single crochet or knit flowers and sew onto blankie. Done


TxCynDoll: Thank you for going to the trouble of typing it up and setting it up here. That was very considerate of you.

Did you notice anywhere in the instructions how many sts to cast on for the blanket?


----------



## oannejay

This has been quite a 'wild goose chase' after reading 12 pages to find this pattern. It is so cute and looks worth it. Thank you to Viddie for her cute creative bunny, pattern, and posting. Thanks you, TxCynDoll for typing it up and posting it. I am sure we will use it wisely, making tiny people happy. I am looking forward to making atleast one, and hope mine looks half as nice.


----------



## Viddie

I will get back to you -have to check notes on sts. for blanket....viddie


----------



## Viddie

yona said:


> TxCynDoll: Thank you for going to the trouble of typing it up and setting it up here. That was very considerate of you.
> 
> Did you notice anywhere in the instructions how many sts to cast on for the blanket?


I casted on 75 sts. & knit it to an even square, I did mine loose to make it easier to get the needles into each stitch. ......VIDDIE


----------



## skateskris

Thank you Viddie for the pattern and for the KP er who typed it for us all


----------



## macnzacsmom

Thank you so much for posting this


----------



## ann.peacock

Hi I just love it cannot wait to become a Grandma to make one.How much wool does it take xx


----------



## Mags1956

Thank you Viddie for this pattern and the picture, and thank you TxCynDoll for taking the time to type the pattern up for us. Will definitely have to make this need to source the yarn first.


----------



## DeniseCM

Thank you for sharing. This is just so cute!


----------



## Mnknit

Thanks so MUCH!!!!!


----------



## dshorty57

I can read it- thank you so much sorry for the trouble we're some crazy creative people and love beautiful projects thanks again


----------



## Gram47

Thank you so much. This is adorable.


----------



## knitandnat

Thank you so much for the pattern,this will be my next project.


----------



## jmai5421

Thank you Viddie for the pattern and TxCynDoll for typing it. I printed off both copies to make sure everything is there and pictures of Viddies's blankie.
I have a Great Niece just 7 days old. I will be making this for her. I have the yarn so will get started today.
Thanks again for the pattern and typing it up.
Judy


----------



## mombr4

minniemo said:


> Thanks for the help babsbarb. We have pc problems and this does not work
> on here unfortunately. I have tried it before and again just. No luck, but many thanks for taking the time


Viddie,
thanks for sharing this adorable pattern


----------



## Valjean

Thank you for taking the time to write pattern out,have always wanted to knit one of these,can't wait to start on it,yours looks great.


----------



## lilbabery

Thank you so much, can't wait to try it.


----------



## Harmonysunrise

Thank You so much. Can't wait to get started. It's so cute!


----------



## sharmend

Very nice of you to share your pattern with the rest of us! Adorable blanket!


----------



## jdsanford5

Thanks for sharing pattern for your lovely bunny blanket - very generous of you ;-)


----------



## Margaree

Thank you for posting this. We have a new granddaughter on the way and this looks perfect


----------



## Maryhm

jmai5421 said:


> Thank you Viddie for the pattern and TxCynDoll for typing it. I printed off both copies to make sure everything is there and pictures of Viddies's blankie.
> I have a Great Niece just 7 days old. I will be making this for her. I have the yarn so will get started today.
> Thanks again for the pattern and typing it up.
> Judy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nrskrachet

How generous of you! Thank you!


----------



## albie

babsbarb said:


> To make the print larger. Hold down the Ctrl key and hit the plus + sign at the same time... To make it smaller Hold down the Ctrl key and hit the minus - sign at the same time.
> I hope this helps.


thank you!! tried this and the picture did get bigger but when went to print my printer would only print the regular size, will take it to my local UPS and have them enlarge it.


----------



## NanaG

Thank you for sharing this pattern. One of several things I want to make for Granddaughter due end of Nov. Guess what? I don't have that yarn, and I love the look of yours, soooo, I'm off to buy yarn ASAP!he, he, he!!
I already showed my husband the picture, and gushed over how it was so cute, and he agreed. lol


----------



## Carol1042

Possible error.
Under EARS, row 1 says to cast on 6 sts. Row 4 says to K2tog., then knit rem. 5 sts.
Count is off. Starting with 6 sts., then K2tog., would leave 4 sts., not 5. This also affects stitch count in Row 6. Which number should be adjusted? Thanks.


----------



## Betsey in SC

Thank you for this pattern. I'm not really a knitter, (I'd rather crochet), but I can be inspired to knit if I find a pattern like yours that I love. Thank you for sharing it and thanks to TxCynDoll for typing the instructions. I usually prefer .pdf patterns since I can enlarge them enough to see them easily, so I have made a pdf of your pattern that includes the picture and the 75 stitch cast on for the blankie. Also, if you print on the front and back it only uses one sheet of paper. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Carol1042

Oops. I started typing page 2 and ran into another discrepancy. HEAD - cast on 8 sts. Row 1 - knit. Row 2 - k1, (m1, k1) to end = 12 sts. 
If you K1, that leaves 7 sts. and making 1 st. in each of those would end with 14 sts. plus the first 1 for a total of 15 sts. This affects the counts on the following increase rows.
I am typing this up for the lady who couldn't make out the like print so I'm really trying to be accurate.


----------



## LinJurm

I love your bunny. Thank you for sharing this pattern with us!


----------



## cindybar

Such an adorable bunny buddy. Thank you for sharing your pattern. Happy Day to you.


----------



## karhyunique

Viddie, so cute thank you for doing this for all us KPers and thanks all for the tips and typing, aren't KPers just the nicest folks, usually haha. Kathy


----------



## janneygirl

Thank you very much for pattern Viddie. Your work is outstanding and this precious little blanket is sooooooooooo cute! And how quickly it works up is a definite bonus.

Jan


----------



## katm13

Thank you for your hard work.

I am so happy to have a typed copy of this pattern.
You made it easy for all of us.

Thank You Both for the pattern and the typed pattern

KatM


----------



## Teacher's Mom

Carol1042 said:


> Oops. I started typing page 2 and ran into another discrepancy. HEAD - cast on 8 sts. Row 1 - knit. Row 2 - k1, (m1, k1) to end = 12 sts.
> If you K1, that leaves 7 sts. and making 1 st. in each of those would end with 14 sts. plus the first 1 for a total of 15 sts. This affects the counts on the following increase rows.
> I am typing this up for the lady who couldn't make out the like print so I'm really trying to be accurate.


The instructions are correct. You only m1 every other stitch. the next stitch is a k.


----------



## Kajapi

Thanks for the cute pattern, Viddie, and thanks to TxCynDoll for typing it. I was in the process of typing it myself when I saw she had already done it!

I have a couple of questions:

1) By 2.75 mm needles, do you mean US #2, not 2 3/4?

2) How much yarn is required?

Thanks again - it is adorable.


----------



## Dashiell

Thank you Viddie very generous of you to share. Hope to make it in pink also.
Dash


----------



## Nana5

You are ab-so-lute-ly amazing to have done this for all of us. I wasn't one of the ones that originally asked for the pattern, but after seeing that you wrote it out and having 3 new babies in the family......I am thinking Christmas gifts! Your pattern is adorable. Thank you so, so much!


----------



## Nana5

Betsey in SC said:


> Thank you for this pattern. I'm not really a knitter, (I'd rather crochet), but I can be inspired to knit if I find a pattern like yours that I love. Thank you for sharing it and thanks to TxCynDoll for typing the instructions. I usually prefer .pdf patterns since I can enlarge them enough to see them easily, so I have made a pdf of your pattern that includes the picture and the 75 stitch cast on for the blankie. Also, if you print on the front and back it only uses one sheet of paper. Hope you don't mind.


I think I know a lot about how to do things on computers until I see what some people like you, can do .....you made it super easy to keep the pattern! Thanks for your effort!


----------



## JRL

Thank you this is perfect.


----------



## yona

Has anyone figured out the 2.75mm (US 2 3/4) needle size question? Is it a size 2 US? 

Wouldn't that needle size be too small for this yarn?


----------



## bettyirene

I am VERY grateful to you for writing this out for us - I will definitely give this ago soon...thanks again and God bless you.


----------



## mochamarie

Thank you so very much Viddie for sharing your precious pattern and also to TxCynDoll for typing it out. Both of you rock my world! I have a enough Pipsqueak yarn to sink a battle ship from when they were closing out the big skeins at Mary Maxim. It is so soft and the colors are lovely. I really appreciate the generosity of everyone on KP for sharing patterns, techniques and stories about crocheting and knitting. 

Am looking forward to answers re: needle size and yardage requirements.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CarolZ

Thank you for the pattern. A co worker is expecting a girl soon so I just might make this in lavender and green with a white bunny! These are her nursery colors.


----------



## clickyoursticks

Thanks to everyone who had a hand in giving, typing, and making a PDF file for us. You all are so appreciated. The pattern is darling! QUESTION though..........On the ear pattern instructions, it says to use #8 needles, but then it says to use #5??


----------



## SEA

I have cataract issues as well. Perhaps we can print it out and than enlarge it on a photo copier.

Just a thought.

SEA


----------



## Kajapi

clickyoursticks said:


> Thanks to everyone who had a hand in giving, typing, and making a PDF file for us. You all are so appreciated. The pattern is darling! QUESTION though..........On the ear pattern instructions, it says to use #8 needles, but then it says to use #5??


I think she may be confusing the US size and the mm size - it's 5 mm and US 8, I believe. Then later, you switch to what I believe is US 2 (or 2.75 mm).


----------



## Msharratt

Thank you very much for the pattern. You have gone to a lot of trouble. Would you. Would you mind telling me how many stitches you you cast on for the blanket. Thanks again.

Marg


----------



## Kajapi

Msharratt said:


> Thank you very much for the pattern. You have gone to a lot of trouble. Would you. Would you mind telling me how many stitches you you cast on for the blanket. Thanks again.
> 
> Marg


Somewhere on here, 75 stitches was reported as the blanket cast-on. I believe it is included in the pdf, which is on page 3, I think.


----------



## Msharratt

Thank you soooo much TxCyndoll. I could not read the original very well from my printer. This is so great. Thank you again for going to the trouble.

Marg


----------



## Msharratt

Thank you very much Kajapi.

Marg


----------



## jaa520

Absolutely adorable


----------



## GConne

Thank you Viddie for sharing your pattern! You are the best!!


----------



## Viddie

So sorry about that, I wrote the patt. down in extreme , haste, due to the high demand, and I was very tired at the time with my cp. flooded with requests... I did not expect that to happen or I would have been more prepared, was why I didn't take the extra time to type, this was my very first post and I never had written notes or a link for people, I am still getting requests for this, so it is good that you folks noticed my errors, I had over 200 requests mainly by PM.'s that I just could not answer all of them, so the quickest way for me was to write it down from what notes I remembered to even jot down- take photo & post it for you people, pleased that you all liked it. Again as I mentioned in a previous post, with this pipsqueak yarn, it is very forgiving, where there is an extra st. on next row just knit 2- tog. to get rid of it, also on ears it is knit next 4 sts. not 5. the size of US. needles would be a 2 , mine says 2.75, you can sure tell I am new at this, I just finished a baby layette for my niece's baby, took me it seems forever, so slowly I am getting there, and yes there are mistakes as well, but am sure the little one won't mind, was lucky with using this pipsqueak yarn which I love as one can't tell, and by the demands for it not even experienced knitters could..... lol. It is very quick to do, and as a greenhorn at knitting I had no problem at all.. btw for the blanket I cast on 70 to 75 as depends on whether one is a loose or tight knitter with a #7 needle my needle gauge does not give me any other #'s , it is a 7 larger needle - the next size needle to it is a 7.5mm doesn't say any us# on package - neither is there one on any of my gauge s =Thanks everyone for your help..Bless you


----------



## lovewrens

Thank you ALL so much! I love this bunny blanket!


----------



## Viddie

#5 is a us#8


----------



## Viddie

Yona=the package my needles came in , they are by prym and have 2.75 on the label and on the top of same needles it has 2&3/4 , i put one in my needle gauge and says that it is a #2 US. so all these #'s equal same size !  hope this helps


----------



## Viddie

ears & arms use small needles as the yarn is very thick & fluffy so require a small needle ... viddie  US #2


----------



## knitwit549

Thanks again for sharing this adorable bunny buddy pattern. I have some white yarn in the stash that should be perfect for bunny, now to find the right yarn for blankie.


----------



## pammie1234

I've seen a lot of buddy blankets, but I can honestly say that I like yours the best. Thank you so much for the pattern and for everyone that helped type and look for possible boo-boos!


----------



## Viddie

This will only work with the yarns I used in my opinion.  VIDDIE


----------



## Viddie

Kajapi said:


> Thanks for the cute pattern, Viddie, and thanks to TxCynDoll for typing it. I was in the process of typing it myself when I saw she had already done it!
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) By 2.75 mm needles, do you mean US #2, not 2 3/4?
> 
> 2) How much yarn is required?
> 
> Thanks again - it is adorable.


I would have typed it myself, but could not grab the time considering .....viddie


----------



## vixensuzyq

Got and saved the pattern and the picture.

Thank you so much.

I have to finish a project for my nieces wedding and then I will start on this.


----------



## Viddie

clickyoursticks said:


> Thanks to everyone who had a hand in giving, typing, and making a PDF file for us. You all are so appreciated. The pattern is darling! QUESTION though..........On the ear pattern instructions, it says to use #8 needles, but then it says to use #5??


Hi-Cast on with #5=US#8 , use for 9 rows, then Switch to US#2, in Canada it is a 2.75 both same size as ears are tapered down to a point, one can knit them a bit longer but I figured that kids drag things by the arm etc. and the yarn would chaff and unravel. viddie


----------



## nitehawk

Good job Viddi. Love your blankie ,and all the work you put into it. :thumbup: :thumbup: nitehawk


----------



## Viddie

cindybar said:


> Such an adorable bunny buddy. Thank you for sharing your pattern. Happy Day to you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie

Carol1042 said:


> Oops. I started typing page 2 and ran into another discrepancy. HEAD - cast on 8 sts. Row 1 - knit. Row 2 - k1, (m1, k1) to end = 12 sts.
> If you K1, that leaves 7 sts. and making 1 st. in each of those would end with 14 sts. plus the first 1 for a total of 15 sts. This affects the counts on the following increase rows.
> I am typing this up for the lady who couldn't make out the like print so I'm really trying to be accurate.


no= it is as it says there--- knit one st. then in next st. inc. one, then knit next st, then inc . in next st. (M1 in this patt. means to knit in front & back of that same stitch ! )


----------



## TxCynDoll

Carol1042 said:


> Possible error.
> Under EARS, row 1 says to cast on 6 sts. Row 4 says to K2tog., then knit rem. 5 sts.
> Count is off. Starting with 6 sts., then K2tog., would leave 4 sts., not 5. This also affects stitch count in Row 6. Which number should be adjusted? Thanks.


it means you will end with 5 sts... k2tog and 4 = 5 sts.


----------



## TxCynDoll

Carol1042 said:


> Oops. I started typing page 2 and ran into another discrepancy. HEAD - cast on 8 sts. Row 1 - knit. Row 2 - k1, (m1, k1) to end = 12 sts.
> If you K1, that leaves 7 sts. and making 1 st. in each of those would end with 14 sts. plus the first 1 for a total of 15 sts. This affects the counts on the following increase rows.
> I am typing this up for the lady who couldn't make out the like print so I'm really trying to be accurate.


that is 4 increases...which =8 plus the k1 at start and k1 in between the increases = 12 (1-2-1-2-1-2-1-2) the 2's being m1 hope this helps...


----------



## Viddie

TxCynDoll said:


> it means you will end with 5 sts... k2tog and 4 = 5 sts.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie

TxCynDoll said:


> that is 4 increases...which =8 plus the k1 at start and k1 in between the increases = 12 (1-2-1-2-1-2-1-2) the 2's being m1 hope this helps...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie

skateskris said:


> Thank you Viddie for the pattern and for the KP er who typed it for us all


 :thumbup:


----------



## TxCynDoll

Knitting Needle Sizes and Conversions chart link for those who are confused...

http://www.yarnfwd.com/main/needleconv.html


----------



## Viddie

LinJurm said:


> I love your bunny. Thank you for sharing this pattern with us!


 :thumbup:


----------



## ssusan

Thank you.


----------



## Viddie

ssusan said:


> Thank you.


you're welcome


----------



## Viddie

dorisgene said:


> Approximately how many did you cast on for blanket?
> 
> Thanks for a nice pattern and your beautiful work. Wish I had read this before I typed it all out.


I casted on 70 , but one can use less or more, I think my amount suited the head size


----------



## love to knit

Thanks so much, must put this on my long list. lol


----------



## debsu

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Viddie

debsu said:


> Thank you for the pattern!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Westwind95

Sorry, but it's no page four, only three pages...


----------



## Westwind95

Thank you very much! I am so thrilled to start it! Already bought yarn!


----------



## Viddie

love to knit said:


> Thanks so much, must put this on my long list. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie

debsu said:


> Thank you for the pattern!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie

love to knit said:


> Thanks so much, must put this on my long list. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie

better do a recount there- stitch is not off , when you knit 2 tog. you still have one of those sts. left on your needle.


----------



## Viddie

Carol1042 said:


> Possible error.
> Under EARS, row 1 says to cast on 6 sts. Row 4 says to K2tog., then knit rem. 5 sts.
> Count is off. Starting with 6 sts., then K2tog., would leave 4 sts., not 5. This also affects stitch count in Row 6. Which number should be adjusted? Thanks.


none- reread patt.


----------



## Viddie

Teacher's Mom said:


> The instructions are correct. You only m1 every other stitch. the next stitch is a k.


You are so correct Teacher'sMom- - it is an easy pattern, can't imagine how an experienced knitter could not count the sts. correctly ... I am so confused, as I am not an experienced knitter but I can count !! :?: :?: thank you so much for your post- blessings to you and yours. Viddie


----------

